# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  3D Print Material Strength Tests - PLA, ABS, Nylon, Resin Etc

## Brian_Krassenstein

Thomas Sanladerer offers a variety of videos on YouTube regarding 3D Printing and parts. His YouTube build guides. tutorials, tips and basics center around the open-source RepRap family of 3D printers. In “The Materials Strength Test” Sanladerer demonstrates the strengths of four samples: the Formlabs SLA sample, the ABS sample, the Printrbot PLA sample, and the Taulman Bridge nylon sample. With some degree of amusement, he performs “torture” tests on each sample.  More details on this story can be found here: http://3dprint.com/14533/3d-print-material-test/

Check out the video of the tests below:

----------

